# low oil pressure



## david estes (Aug 4, 2018)

my Kitoti LB1914 with around 700 hrs was making a deep noise done a pressure check of the oil and had 7 pounds at idle best I could get at higher rpms was 10 pounds pulled engine and everything inside looks like new main bearings rod bearings pressure relief for oil system wasn't stuck oil pump looked decent any ideas


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You are using a mechanical oil gauge to test, right? 

The pressure is regulated by the spring and ball in the relief, the spring gets weak in high hour engines. These also have an engine that if the oil is run dirty it will open the tolerances in the pump and the bearings. You using a micrometer and plastigauge to check bearing clearances?

I cannot tell you what they should be, but the dealer service department can. I do not have an engine manual because the Daedong 3C093D engines are considered disposable engines.

Since you have it out I would expect you already inspected the oil journal plugs behind the timing cover, and back of the block, and the valve train in the head.


----------

